# World Builder and Nation Builder



## Alisanos (Oct 18, 2005)

Several years ago there were a couple of programs available for free on the internet. They were called World Builder and Nation Builder. I can no longer find these programs. Does anyone know where they can be downloaded? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Transit (Oct 18, 2005)

I think this might be one of the programs that you're looking for:



> World Builder is a shareware program to draw maps of worlds. It uses continental drift and true meteorological computations to provide realistic maps including mountain ranges, rain shadows and rivers. You can use World Builder to invent worlds for roleplaying games or as background for fiction, or you can use it to learn about earth science processes. The current version of World Builder is 1.3, released on June 12, 1998. It is available on Windows-95, Windows-NT, Linux Intel and Sun Solaris platforms. The WWW site is: http://www.best.com/~jendave/builder/world/index.html Copyright 1998 by David L. Allen



David Allen's website is gone, but the file still resides in ftp.funet.fi

ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/doc/games/roleplay/programs/pc/wb13win.zip

He also wrote Nation builder.  Using the Internet Wayback machine to look at his old site, it looks like Nation Builder was only distributed to people who emailed him a request.

http://web.archive.org/web/20030310024110/http://jendaveallen.com/builder/nation/index.html


----------



## Alisanos (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for your response Transit. I was able to DL World Builder at the site you listed.

If you or anyone else knows where Nation Builder can be found, I would appreciate the info. I sent an email to the addy listed on the archived page. Doubt I will get a response though.


----------



## Transit (Oct 19, 2005)

If the email address works out and you manage to get a copy of Nation Builder, I'd love to get it too.


----------



## Alisanos (Oct 20, 2005)

Well Transit, it has been 2 days and I have not received a response. I don't think I will be receiving Nation Builder any time soon. If I stumble upon it, I will let you know.


----------



## EDJ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Builder programs.*

Hell, I have both of these.  Ping me with an email and I'll send them to you.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## Fargoth (Oct 20, 2006)

Just what was Nation Builder supposed to build? Obviously some sort of nation, but how detailed?


----------



## Alisanos (Oct 23, 2006)

Nation Builder would take the map that was generated in World Builder and then populate it with cities, populations and even brief historical descpriptions of the various cities. It was not very detailed but I found it very usefull when starting to make a new campaign world. I always found that it would provide just enough information to get my imagination going.


----------



## Alisanos (Oct 24, 2006)

EdJ - I received your email and tested both programs. Everything worked great. Thank you.


----------



## Transit (Oct 24, 2006)

EDJ - I got your email as well.  These programs look like they will be really useful for designing a campaign world.

For a couple of years now there have been threads here and on the Wizards board from people looking for these programs.  I think everyone had just about given them up as lost forever.

Thanks again EDJ!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 24, 2006)

EDJ, hero of the new millenium


----------



## Fargoth (Oct 25, 2006)

Add my thanks to your long list of responses EDJ! I haven't yet had the time to test things out yet, but I thank you for taking the time to send the files none-the-less!

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Nov 3, 2006)

had theas both years back b4 my hd crashed would love to get hold of them again


----------

